# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Schouder/nek/hoofdpijn

## leeuwine

Hoi allemaal,

Ik vind het soort pijn waar ik de laatste tijd mee zit niet zo dadelijk terug vandaar dat ik er even een nieuw onderwerp van maak.
Ik zit met last van mijn schouders heb ik al héél lang (on)regelmatig,
de laatste tijd trekt dat erger naar mijn nek toe en dan naar mijn hoofd,
of is het nu andersom in elk geval hevige pijn in mijn nek en mijn hoofd achteraan tot aan mijn oren,
drukkend gevoel ook en draaienissen.
Nu moet ik morgen wel bij de endicronoloog zijn,
maar het is een heel eind rijden,
vandaar dat ik tegen dan wat bekomen zou moeten zijn,
anders kan ik die rit(want ik moet zelf rijden)niet eens aan.
Ik heb nog spierontspanner liggen en zoek dat in elk geval vanavond voor het slapengaan in te nemen.
Maar ja heeft iemand hier ook ervaring met dit soort pijn ?

----------


## katje45

Hoi Leeuwine,

Door een nekhernia heb ik zelf veel last van mijn nek schouder en arm tot zelfs mijn vinger. Ik zelf heb het geluk geen last van hoofdpijn te hebben.
Het kan natuurlijk zoiets zijn, maar ook gewoon spierspanning. Duim voor je dat de spierontspanner heeft geholpen.

----------


## Agnes574

Hier nog eentje met nek/schouder/hoofdpijn.
Deels komt de nek en schouderpijn bij mij door een nekhernia..gelukkig ist geen grote!
Deels komt de nek en hoofdpijn door telkens terugkerende,beginnende migraine waar ik nu medicatie voor heb gekregen en nu ist nekje al veel beter en de hoofdpijn is volledig weg; JIPPIE!!
Ik neem iedere avond,op voorschrift,een spierontspanner (Myolastan 50mg/Epsipam 50mg) in ivm mijn rug- en nekhernia en spierspanning daardoor en dat helpt me héél goed.
Hopelijk is het gelukt met de rit en ben je weer veilig thuisgeraakt....en bovenal; hopelijk heeft het bezoek je iets positiefs opgeleverd!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## leeuwine

Hoi Agnes en Katje,

Ik had dinsdag avond na de onstekingsremmer(Gambaran 500mg2's avonds)neem ik sinds kort die was mij over een maand terug voor geschreven maar ik kon na inname s'morgens niet meer uit mijn bed en moest de kleine naar school doen vandaar dat ik die nu pas met de vakantie beginnen nemen ben, spierontspanner genomen,
die spierontspanner(tetrazepam EG 50mg)neem ik zelden echt alleen als het niet uit te houden is,
zo heb ik er een 13 op 16 maanden tijd genomen.
Zodoende moest ik na die spierontspanner zo goed als meteen te bed,
ik voelde niets meer maar was ook slap,
zalig geslapen,
woensdag zat het er een uur na opstaan alweer in,
in mindere mate dan de dag voordien,
Ik ben mij gaan klaarmaken en om 14 uur op mijn gemak doorgereden,
eerst even langs een vriendin dan richting vilvoorde,
nu bleek die arts mijn bloeduitslag niet te hebben,
hij ondervroeg mij over de klachten,
liet bloed trekken voor bijkomend bloedonderzoek,
ook had hij het net als dokter blanken over lupus,
verder zou met mijn val eind 1999 (ik ben de benaming kwijt)hetgeen dat vanuit uw hersenen uw hormonenhuishouding regelt geraakt kunnen zijn.
Op terugweg ben ik nog met een vriendin van lier te lier wat gaan drinken
rond 21 uur kwam ik pas(uitgeput) thuis,
vandaar dat ik gisteren niets meer gepost heb.
Eigenlijk ben ik dus nog niet veel verder,
de ziekte van addison heb ik bevestigd gekregen over 14 dagen al,
ook had dr Blanken het over lupus en ook over hormonale disfunctie's.
Ik vraag vandaag de assistente van dr Blanken of ze mij alles kan doormailen,
dan kan ik naar de huisarts met het dossier en eventuele vragen.
Bovendien wil ik niet het risico dat er uitslagen van onderzoeken verloren raken.
Zo is in het verleden een botscan van mij zoek geraakt.

----------


## Agnes574

Maar lieverd toch...

Gaat ook niet lekker allemaal hé..
Héél veel sterkte!!!!

ps; die Myolastan50mg en Epsipam50mg waar ik in een eerdere post over sprak is dus tetrazepam....ik neem die nu al ver een jaar iedere avond en mijn lichaam heeft daar inderdaad ook aan mogen wennen,maar nu heb ik daar s'morgens eigenlijk helemaal geen last meer van (in het begin wel: na innemen meteen moe en s'morgens suf en duf...maar ik neem mijn medicatie nu al om 20u in en dat is dé oplossing voor mij..s'morgens is die spierontspanner dan al uitgewerkt!)
Misschien een tip?

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## leeuwine

Hoi Agnes,

Inderdaad goede tip,
ik ga dat vandaag doen die ontstekingsremmer rond 19 u innemen
en om 20 u die spierontspanner,
ik zal mijn oudste zoon wel vragen wat mee op de kleine te passen dan
moest ik vroeger als die kleine in slaap vallen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Verder hoop ik die bloeduitslagen morgen te hebben dan kan ik daarmee naar de huisarts,
want die pijn nek/schouders/hoofd is niet te houden
anders morgen zonder die uitslagen langs bij de huisarts 
tenzij het wat minder is natuurlijk.
Ik begrijp zoiezo niet hoe dat er nu zo erg inzit,
teveel met de auto gereden mischien  :Confused: 
wel meer dan ik gewoon ben de laatste tijd

----------


## katje45

> Hoi Agnes,
> 
> Inderdaad goede tip,
> ik ga dat vandaag doen die ontstekingsremmer rond 19 u innemen
> en om 20 u die spierontspanner,
> ik zal mijn oudste zoon wel vragen wat mee op de kleine te passen dan
> moest ik vroeger als die kleine in slaap vallen.
> Verder hoop ik die bloeduitslagen morgen te hebben dan kan ik daarmee naar de huisarts,
> want die pijn nek/schouders/hoofd is niet te houden
> ...


Hoi Leeuwine,

Weet je al de uitslag ? Hoop dat die meeviel.

----------


## Lara '52

Hoi Agnes 

zeer goede tip om de spierontspanner op de vroege avond te nemen ;maar dan heb je geen famiaal en sociaal leven als je om 20.00u je medicatie inneemt want het werkt zeer vlug ;ik neem hem altijd pas voor slapen gaan ;maar voel me 's morgens suf en down ,ik sta elke morgen om 07.00u op mijn man gaat nog werken en het is het type dat graag in de watten wordt gelegd ,maar nog 16 dagen voor hem om te gaan werken en dan op pensioen dan valt die spanning en verplichting ook weg en is een mens ook minder geprogrammeerd ;want persoonlijk vind ik dat het leven bestaat uit presteren en de luxe en dat was 20 jaar geleden niet zo en het is daardoor dat er nu zoveel mensen met lichamelijke klachten rond lopen :door de druk waar ze onder staan .GRTS CELEST

----------


## snoezie

hallo,
mijn vrouw heeft ook een hernia in haar nek, al een paar jaar.
het is al een paar jaar dat ik 3maal per week haar nek uitrek en masseer, ik bedoel goed masseren.
we gaan houdvast houden maar ze heeft er sinds die paar jaar praktisch geen last meer van. soms heb ik geen tijd en is er eens een weekje of 2 tussen en dan voelt ze het terug opkomen haar pijn. dit wil zeggen dat die rekking en massage wel degelijk baat hebben.
als je nek uitgerokken word komen de wervels een beetje open en is er plaats voor de zenuwen want het zijn deze die kwellen.
zo deden ze dat vroeger op de oude manier.
moet je ook eens proberen.
vroeger nam ze ook medicijnen, nu neemt ze niets meer.

hopelijk heb ik jullie hier een beetje mee geholpen.

mvg.
snoezie

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe gaat het inmiddels met onze leeuwine??

----------


## snoezie

zal houd vast houden maar nog altijd goed.

----------


## lavendeltje

Hallo allemaal,

Ik probeer m'n verhaal kort te maken, maar mijn klachten bestaan best al lang, dus ik weet niet of het lukt.
Ik hoop dat iemand mijn klachten herkent en mij kan adviseren.
Dus bedankt alvast voor de moeite van het lezen.

Sinds een aantal jaren (+/- 10 jaar) heb ik veel pijn in mijn nek, schouders en hoofd. En zeer regelmatig migraine. Dit is gekomen na een groot aantal flinke klappen tegen m'n hoofd. (Het al dus wel een verwaarloosde whiplash zijn).
Mijn huisarts zegt dat wanneer je vaker dan 2 keer per maand 'migraine' hebt het geen migraine kan zijn....... (ik heb overigens wel imigran gekregen).
Ik heb spierontspanners gekregen (diazepam 5 mg.) en daarbij moet ik dan een paracetamol nemen en verder kan hij niets voor me doen zegt hij.
Ik dacht al jaren geleden dat de pijn uit mijn nek komt, er is een foto gemaakt en daar valt niets op te zien.
Ik heb een paar jaar bij een fysiotherapeut gelopen die ook zei dat er helemaal niets met mijn nek aan de hand was, maar die vroeg mij iedere week weer waarom ik zo'n enorme hoge spierspanning in mijn schouders heb (ik stond bij hem na 30 jaar werkervaring in de top 3 zei hij), hij vroeg dan "wat heb je nu weer gedaan?" Hij maakte dan de knopen in mijn spieren los en dat was het, maar de week erop zaten ze er net zo hard weer in. Ik vertrouwde op zijn oordeel en op zijn deskundigheid, maar na een aantal jaren nauwelijks verbetering werd ik erg moedeloos.
Op aanraden van een bekende ben ik toen naar een fysiotherapeute gegaan die in Duitsland was opgeleid en gespecialiseerd was in nekklachten. Zij constateerde dat een aantal nekwervels scheef zaten. Na de eerste behandeling (de wervels weer voorzichtig rechtzetten) merkte ik direct al verbetering.
Ik ben nu zo'n 2½ jaar bij haar en heb er veel baat bij, maar de wervels gaan steeds weer opnieuw scheef staan. Dit is eigenlijk nauwelijks te voorkomen. 
Hierdoor heb ik veel hoofdpijnklachten en ben ook snel vermoeid. Wandelen, tuinieren, dat zijn dingen die ik vroeger erg graag deed, dat gaat niet meer. Ik moet vroeg naar bed en kan weinig drukte aan, dus ons sociale leven lijdt er erg onder.
Als er weer een of meer wervels scheef staan dan voel ik heel duidelijk een soort 'blokje' in m'n hoofd die heel pijn doet als ik m'n hoofd heen en weer schud. Dan weet ik ook dat de migraine er weer aan zit te komen. 
Ik begin me nu af te vragen of er een bloedvat bekneld kan zitten in m'n nek als de wervels scheef staan die dan een uitstulping veroorzaakt in m'n hoofd. Zo voelt het tenminste.
Mijn huisarts neemt me duidelijk niet serieus (en ik hem niet meer op dit gebied), of hij heeft geen verstand van dit soort zaken, en ik wil eigenlijk niet weer naar hem toegaan.
Maar toch wil ik zo ontzettend graag van deze klachten af. 
Zou er een blijvende oplossing bestaan of heb ik hier maar mee te leven is wat ik me vaak afvraag. Heeft iemand suggesties, tips o.i.d?
Hartelijk dank alvast, Lavendeltje.

----------


## dotito

@ Lavendeltje,

Wat ik in jou plaats zou doen ik eerst en vooral een andere huisarts zoeken.Ik vind persoonlijk dat het tussen een huisarts en patiënt moet klikken.Misschien moet je eens een afspraak maken bij een neurochirug die houd zich meestal bezig met het wervelzuil en geknelde zenuwen.Heb je al eens een EMG laten nemen?Moet je evt eens zelf voorstellen (voor je nek).
Natuurlijk kan ik je wel begrijpen dat het leven niet meer zo is zoals daarvoor, maar je moet er helaas het beste van maken hé.En dag per dag leven, en proberen niet teveel nadenken, en het aanvaarden ook al is het niet gemakkelijk.(spreek uit ervaring)
Ik denk persoonlijk dat het beste is dat je een 2de opinion gaat zoeken of een 3de.Wat zo blijven sukkelen dat is het ook niet.

Zou zeggen hou je sterk en ik wens je het allerbeste toe.

Groetjes Do

----------


## lavendeltje

Hallo Do,

Dank je wel voor je reactie!
Ik heb geen EMG laten nemen, heb wel een gesprekje en onderzoekje bij een neuroloog gehad. Dat onderzoek behelsde het kijken naar mijn reflexen (met hamertje op knie en elleboog kloppen en over een denkbeeldige lijn lopen) en daar kwam niets vreemds uit. De conclusie was dat er niets aan de hand was. 
De foto van mijn nek liet een lichte vernauwing en artrose van een paar nekwervels zien, maar dat schijnt volgens de huisarts normaal te zijn wanneer je eind 40 bent.
Misschien moet ik toch een second opinion vragen maar dan moet ik weer naar m'n huisarts. 
Vreselijk vind ik dat, hij denkt dat het meer tussen m'n oren zit en heeft zelfs eens aangeraden naar een psycholoog te gaan. 
Het is zo vernederend als je klachten niet serieus worden genomen en je moet 'schooien' om verder geholpen te worden, dat is niets voor mij. Ik ben meestal een enorme doorzetter maar ben gewoon heel moe van dit alles en soms ook wel moedeloos. 
Groetjes, Lavendeltje.

----------


## dotito

@Lavendeltje,

Kijk daar moet je u eigen niets van "aantrekken" uiteindelijk ga je toch niet voor je plezier naar de Dr.Kan je geen andere huisarts nemen?
Weet je: ga gewoon terug naar de Dr.en zegt dat het zo niet verder kan de aanhouder wint altijd.
Ook ik heb dat vroeger meegemaakt voor ze mijn hernia hebben ontdekt.Ik had heel veel pijn/steken in mijn been en wist niet van waar dat vandaan kwam.Mijn vorige huisarts zei:ja je hebt last van rusteloze benen zal dat NOOIT vergeten(neem maar rivotril).Ik dacht oké na een tijdje zal dat wel overgaan.Tot na maanden later dat dat veel erger werd dat ik bijna niet meer kon lopen/werken.Ben ik toch maar na een lange tijd naar een andere huisarts gegaan en die kwam tot de conclusie dat ik iets aan mijn rug had.Zo zie je maar blijf niet bij de pakken neer zitten.De Dr.voelen die pijn niet hé!Dus ik ken dat gevoel van onmacht goed genoeg wat jij voelt, want ik heb het zelfde meegemaakt.Is nu wel zo dat ik waarschijnlijk niet meer kan gaan werken, omdat ik daar jaren heb mee liggen sukkelen door de schuld van mijn huisarts.Dus AUB laat het hier niet bij en blijf aandringen.

Wens je nogmaals heel veel sterkte toe!

Do

----------


## lavendeltje

Dank je wel Do!
Ik denk dat ik toch nog maar een poging ga wagen. En evt.een andere huisarts probeer te krijgen.
Je hebt me echt geholpen om me over m'n valse schaamte heen te zetten. Nergens voor nodig, dat weet ik ook wel, maar een mens zit soms vreemd in elkaar.
Ik hoop voor jou dat je toch weer aan het werk zal kunnen! 
Jij ook heel veel sterkte en nogmaals, bedankt.
Groetjes, Lavendeltje

----------


## Sefi

Ik herken je verhaal volkomen. Mijn wervels gaan ook steeds scheef. En daardoor krijg je die hoge spierspanning. Maar die hoge spierspanning moet omlaag, omdat anders de wervels niet op z'n plek blijven staan. Hoog gespannen spieren kunnen je wervels van zijn plek trekken en dan blijf je in een cirkeltje rondgaan.
Hoge spierspanning wordt veroorzaakt door triggerpoints (soort spierknoopjes die stralingspijn geven). Helaas weten de meeste artsen en maar weinig fysiotherapeuten hier vanaf. Ik heb het geluk dat ik bij een chiropractor ben terecht gekomen die me er op attent maakte. Anders had ik ook nog steeds rondgesukkelt. 
Ik ga nog wel regelmatig naar de chiropractor om mijn wervels en andere gewrichten recht te laten zetten en daarnaast ga ik naar een fysiotherapeut die aan Dry Needling doet. Met Dry Needling prikken ze een naaldje in de triggerpoint. Je spier reageert met een samentrekking om daarna te ontspannen. 
Je zult waarschijnlijk wel een aantal behandelingen nodig hebben om geheel van je hoge spierspanning af te komen, maar er is hoop! 
Meer info over triggerpoints op http://www.triggerpointboek.nl
En verder kun je zoeken op internet naar Dry Needling.

----------


## christel1

Toen ik nog CVS had en fybro heb ik ook triggerpoint behandeling gehad en ik moet zeggen, het heeft bij mij heel goed geholpen. De behandeling op zich vond ik bij momenten wel pijnlijk want ze zitten soms toch wel 10 minuten in zo'n triggerpunt te steken en te strechen daarna en daarna was ik ook wel heel erg stijf maar het helpt wel. Ook tractie heeft bij mij geholpen (hoofd in tractie voor nekwervels uit elkaar te halen, zo'n half uur per sessie) en ook wat de mensen kraken noemen heeft me geholpen maar laat dit nooit doen door iemand die er niets van afweet of kent. 
Greetz

----------


## Sefi

> Toen ik nog CVS had en fybro heb ik ook triggerpoint behandeling gehad en ik moet zeggen, het heeft bij mij heel goed geholpen. Greetz


Begrijp ik goed dat je van je CVS en fibro af bent?

----------


## christel1

Ja ik ben van mijn fibro en CVS af, dankzij dr Coucke en dr Uyttersprot.... als je wilt stuur ik je een PM en leg ik je alles uit.... 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Sefi

Ja graag, daar ben ik wel benieuwd naar.

----------


## christel1

PM is verstuurd in 3 delen xxx

----------


## Nikki076

Hallo Christel 1

Ik heb ook last van schouder/nek/hoofdpijn, zou je mij ook een PM kunnen sturen van jou behandeling door Dr Uyttsprot. Neem momenteel Epsipam.Alvast bedankt

Nikki076

----------

